# Guilty in the past...good article



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

this article came up from Victoria's facebook page, I think some Cockapoo owners do tend to be guilty of this - I know some of you are more experienced and didn't let this happen, but it is a good article for those of you with young dogs now - on her fb comments there were so may people who said they got really annoyed or upset when this happened...https://positively.com/contributors/its-ok-my-dog-is-friendly-thats-not-how-it-seems-to-me/


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We were out with friends and their dog yesterday, she's a very friendly bouncy leapy flat coat, she's about 18 months I think, the owner is responsible and won't let her off as she is so worried that Sophie the dog will create this very scenario.
But there is only one way for dogs to learn....


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent article. It is usually owners with black labs around here who seem to think their dogs can do no wrong because they are a lovely friendly Labrador.

I put in a lot of work with Chance as a pup so when we saw another dog she had tons of treats for staying with me and once we were close enough I would let her go and say hello as long as the other owner is happy with that. As far as I can see yes they do need to come off lead to learn but also need lots of work and input from the owner to keep them from being a pest to other dogs and walkers.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We had black lab issues this morning - plus it was so dark I couldn't see him until the point of impact with Kiki - or his owner - who was some way a way - when he eventually managed to catch hold of his bouncing tank of a dog he laughed and said 'he just loves to play!' Poor Kiki had NOT enjoyed the game.
My dogs are generally quite happy to be close to me and although will interact with other dogs do not go looking for that interaction. From baby puppies I work quite hard at being fun when out - we take balls, I run and hide from them, I try to vary where we walk, I always WALK, rather than stand in a park while dogs do mad circuits - I do not ever have my earphones in when I'm walking the dogs - it is time for us to be together... I do try to incorporate some training time too.

On a different note - when I was out with the dogs on Saturday morning I spotted a family heading towards us (with no dogs) mum, dad and two children about 18 months and 3 and a half I would say. I called my dogs in and put them on their lead as I am always careful with non dog people. They did not call their children and in fact laughed when the younger one ran at the dogs and tried to hug Inzi - even with me between the child and the dogs. Fortunately Inzi is very used to children and expert at dodging unwanted hugs - but really.
I did mutter something along the lines of 'my dogs are good with children, but it is best not to let your children approach dogs you do not know' but theywere much too busy saying 'look at the lovely doggies!'
Grrrrr.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Great article. The thing that would concern me is if somebody read it and refused to let their puppy off lead for fear of offending someone else. Then their pup would never learn a good recall and might develop fear of other dogs or never to curb their own thugish behaviour. I think most dog walkers would forgive an overly exuberant puppy if it exhibited PID (park induced deafness) once or twice by accident. Having said this I was obsessive about walking Rufus off lead in forests where I could see the trail ahead and get him in to me before he saw an approaching dog. Then I'd ask "is your dog friendly?" and let Rufus off to play after he sat (which means please). Not until his recall was superb did I let him off lead in open field type situations.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I am lucky in that our local park is a place that friendly and sociable dogs mix in, it is great for most pups to have a great play and gradually learn manners, the downside is that it is so much fun for them and as the older dogs are generally playful and tolerant it is easy to forget that you should be in charge of your own dog! many of the young ones do come charging across way ahead of their owner, which would be a problem if someone new with an anxious or aggressive dog happened to be walking around first. This is where I was guilty of letting Dudley run across to other dogs and luckily we never had any issue's, anywhere else and he was always kept on a lead or long line and just let off once we had established other dogs were fine or in an area without others and where I would be able to see if any arrived. As Dudley got older he just became less excited about seeing a dog in the distance and it became much easier to call him back to my side before they were anywhere near.


----------

